# Free Witch's Kitchen Ambient Sounds



## phiberphreak (Oct 23, 2006)

So I found a really cool website to mix ambient sounds for our yard haunt and wanted to share. The website is http://horror.ambient-mixer.com. I made the background ambient sounds with this website and then I mixed in sound effects using a free software called Audacity.

I thought I would include my mix if anyone is looking for Witches Kitchen sounds. There are two file one with just the ambient background so you can make your own mix with sound effects and the other one has Witches, Werewolves, and Zombies/Frankenstein. Feel free to use them for personal use.

*Witches Kitchen Mix - With Werewolves and Zombies*

*Witches Kitchen Background Ambient Noise*

For more Yard Haunt sounds check out my post on my blog at *[url]www.wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com*[/URL] where you can download the audio files.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Fantastic. Thank you so much!

I love that I can use this on my phone with a bluetooth speaker!


----------



## phiberphreak (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a great idea - we actually run ours through our tablets, mp3 players, or even old psp's in to a guitar amp. I just use a headphone jack to adapt them to plug into the amp.


----------



## phiberphreak (Oct 23, 2006)

I updated the post so that the links go directly to a playable audio file - if you would like to download the actual audio files you can visit my blog at *[url]www.wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com*[/URL].


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks the witch kitchen is exactly what i needed for my cauldron !!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Great link, thanks for sharing!


----------



## phiberphreak (Oct 23, 2006)

Sure no problem - hope it works well for your guys.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, good stuff!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I missed this post for 2015, but I'll be all ready this year. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## HellWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I missed this post for 2015, but I'll be all ready this year. Thank you very much for sharing!


I like these thanks for the uploads I will be using a couple of them in 2016.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the witches kitchen and backgrounds. Thanks a lot.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

These are great. Thanks for the link! I had my headphones on while listening to the creepy whispers one. SPOOKY.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for this upload. It will be a great addition this year to my Witches Luncheon.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Almost as good as these
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7upgaUAcjbc


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the Witch Kitchen and Creepy Whispers. Fantastic work! Thank you so much for sharing. I always have the hardest time finding good sound effects that work well with my themes.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

We live at the end of a one lane road and each year we thought ourselves lucky to have two or three trick-or-treaters show up. Last year, we decided for the first time to create a soundtrack for our little display. Forty kids and their parents showed up that night. And it was all because they heard the sounds of Halloween coming from the distance and decided to make the trip down the road. Our hearing is so much a part of our lives we sometimes forget just how important it really is. Thanks for sharing some additional material for us to work with this year. The kids will have even more fun this year. Now we just have to decide do we buy more candy or make the sound track scarier so we have leftovers when the kids are frightened off.


----------

